
Housing Unaffordability Is the Result of Artifical Scarcity - oftenwrong
http://www.andrewalexanderprice.com/blog20160420.php
======
al2o3cr
FFS, if you're going to drop a "freahman on week 3 of Econ 101" rant like this
you need to provide the customary bong rips in between paragraphs.

Also may want to check into things like "land is a finite resource" and
"subsidence" for why everybody can't just magically add infinity floors to
their building or "create more housing" without bound.

~~~
dang
Please don't post snarky dismissals here. Perhaps the article is that bad, but
making HN worse isn't a good reaction. We're going for thoughtful discussion
here, not bile.

